# Hawker Typhoon Documentary Film



## johnbr (Apr 24, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qexMo-2ZLos_
Hope you all like it.


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, great find! It was very informative!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2012)

Terrific post, johnbr.

Thank you.

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2012)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Great stuff !


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2012)

I did like it, thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice find. 


Wheels


----------



## johnbr (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2019)




----------

